
This Video Will Make You Angry - ZeljkoS
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE3j_RHkqJc&feature=youtu.be
======
greenyoda
Unfortunately, the click-bait title of this submission doesn't say anything
about what it's about. A more informative title might be: "How memes propagate
(and mutate) over the internet". It's a fairly interesting and thought-
provoking 7-minute video.

